# Final Battlefield 1942 question



## coolio2654 (Sep 6, 2008)

KK, I think my monitor freezes up in this game because my comp does not have enough CPU speed or something.  So, I'm trying to download the latest patch (1-1.61D) to fix this problem.  I drag the "Battlefield 1942 folder from the cd onto the hard drive and I try installing the patch unto that.  But it doesn't work   Every time I try, the installer stops installing when it gets to "Installing Dedicated Icons" part.  It freezes up.  How can I get my Battlefield 1942 1-1.61D patch to install?  Help would be much, much appreciated.


----------



## tecktalk (Sep 10, 2008)

hmmmm i think.. you should install the game again.. its files are missing.. try to check you patch is it the same version for your game or you are using any other battlefield patch....
_______________________________
small business web hosting empresas vilafranca del penedes


----------



## coolio2654 (Sep 14, 2008)

How do you check if your patch is the right version for the game?


----------



## DakotaPunk (Dec 11, 2008)

did anyone ever find a fix for this?


----------

